# Terminator: Dark Fate - Linda Hamilton schließt mit Sarah Connor ab



## Darkmoon76 (31. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Dark Fate - Linda Hamilton schließt mit Sarah Connor ab* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator: Dark Fate - Linda Hamilton schließt mit Sarah Connor ab*


----------



## MichaelG (31. Januar 2020)

Sie haben bei Terminator einfach zu viel falsch gemacht. Teil 3 ging ja mal noch. Kein Kracher aber ok. Was danach kam war aber riesengroßer Rotz. Salvation und Genesys waren Müll. Dann hat man aber ein viel versprechendes Projekt nach 2 Staffeln vor die Wand gefahren (Sarah Connor Chronicles). Da hätte man einen schönen zeitlichen Bogen zu Teil 3 schlagen können. Aber nöö die Serie endet auf einmal offe. Und dann kommt auf einmal eine Art Reboot und alles was nach Terminator 2 kam wird zum Non Canon erklärt.

Kein Wunder daß bei dem Wust a) keiner mehr durchsieht und b) die Leute auch die Nase voll haben.


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sie haben bei Terminator einfach zu viel falsch gemacht. Teil 3 ging ja mal noch. Kein Kracher aber ok. Was danach kam war aber riesengroßer Rotz. Salvation und Genesys waren Müll. Dann hat man aber ein viel versprechendes Projekt nach 2 Staffeln vor die Wand gefahren (Sarah Connor Chronicles). Da hätte man einen schönen zeitlichen Bogen zu Teil 3 schlagen können. Aber nöö die Serie endet auf einmal offe. Und dann kommt auf einmal eine Art Reboot und alles was nach Terminator 2 kam wird zum Non Canon erklärt.
> 
> Kein Wunder daß bei dem Wust a) keiner mehr durchsieht und b) die Leute auch die Nase voll haben.



Von Salvation ist nix bei mir hängen geblieben. Genesys fand ich eigentlich ganz gelungen  - auch und gerade mit dem Hinweis auf die heutige Nutzung des Internets.
Aber jetzt die Hälfte der Filme für nicht-existent zu erklären, war bisher die Krönung auf dem Sahnetörtchen.

in dem Sinne:

Kein Wunder daß bei dem Wust a) keiner mehr durchsieht und b) die Leute auch die Nase voll haben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Januar 2020)

Mir gefiel Dark Fate grundsätzlich. Etwas zuviel Action aus dem Computer, mehr handwerkliches hätte mir besser gefallen.


----------



## Xello1984 (31. Januar 2020)

Dark Fate hat gezeigt, dass es überhaupt gar keinen Sinn macht, Terminator fortzusetzen. Man wird niemals auch nur annähernd an den zweiten Teil kommen. Man wird niemals eine logische Fortsetzung nach dem zweiten kreieren können (wenn man den zweiten nicht nur gesehen sondern auch verstanden hat). Ein Reboot würde auch absolut keinen Sinn machen, da a) man wird den Terminator Fans eh nicht gerecht und b) das was mit Star Wars gemacht wurde (mit der melkenden Kuh) würde bei Terminator nicht funktionieren. Der Film funktioniert nicht ohne Linda und Arnie. Es wird keine Interessenten geben und folglich wird man damit kaum Geld einnehmen. Vlt rallt es die Lobby irgendwann, dass es sich nicht alles zur melkenden Kuh umfunktionieren lässt und dass es mal so langsam auch GUT ist und man seine Energien in etwas neues investieren sollte


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2020)

*schaut sich kurz Star Wars von 1977 bis 2012 an*
ähm ja ... mag es von euch jemand dem erzählen wer Merch so richtig groß gemacht hat?


----------



## Siriuz (31. Januar 2020)

Besser so. Genesys und Dark Fate waren nicht so meins. Salvation fand ich hingegen echt stark!


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Januar 2020)

Gut so ! Mit der Legende wird nur noch Schindluder getrieben. Ob die Ghostbusters auch komplett gegen die Wand gefahren werden, dürften wir im Laufe des Jahres mit Afterlife erfahren.  Mal abwarten...


----------



## Haehnchen81 (31. Januar 2020)

Generell gehen die Meinungen ja auseinander was die Qualität der Streifen nach Teil 2 angeht, aber über eines sind sich doch alle einig, an Teil 1 und dem grandiosen zweiten Teil kam keiner auch nur im Ansatz dran, und nahezu jeder sah das auch so das der ganze Wust mit jedem Teil weniger sinn ergab.

Dark Fate fand ich persönlich von den ganzen Nachfolgern von Teil 2 noch am "besten" Das heißt aber nicht viel, denn ich fand sämtliche anderen Teile irgendwas zwsichen "totaler Rotz und lieber gleich vergessen" Dark Fate hat solide Unterhalten, Sarah Connor hatte nen ganz coolen (wenn auch schwachsinnigen) auftritt. Und der (menschgewordene) Arnie T-800 durfte nochmal ordentlich reinhauen. Das hatte hier und da den alten "Kult" aufblitzen lassen. Mehr aber auch nicht... ansonsten war der Film recht öde, mit zwei weiblichen Hauptrollen (neben Sarah Connor) mit denen man kein bisschen warm wurde und die es besser nicht gegeben hätte. Wieso und warum man da jetzt die John Connor-geschichte so "wegbläst" weiß ich auch nicht, zerstört nämlich im Nachhinein sogar nen großes Stück von Teil 1 und 2. 

aber irgendwo auch konsequent, man hat in den vorangegangen Filmen ja auch mit großem Aufwand alles dafür getan den "Mythos" Terminator Stück für Stück zu zerlegen. 

Dark Fate war für mich der letzte Nagel in den Sarg der Terminator-Saga oder wie auch immer man das nennen soll. Wenn überhaupt werde ich zukunft einzig und Allein teil 1+2 nochmal gucken... fällt mir nach der gründlichen demontage des Franchises aber irgendwie schwer. 

Ein Reboot, oder sonstwas braucht es auch nicht, kann nur Scheitern.


----------



## chris74bs (2. Februar 2020)

Mir persönlich gefallen die Terminator Filme, auch bei Dark Fate fand ich die Action echt gut. Die Dialoge hingegen .....naja geht so.
Ich mag Arni einfach


----------



## Stern1710 (2. Februar 2020)

Der war schon im Kino? Ist ja wirklich komplett an mir vorbeigegangen


----------



## Frullo (2. Februar 2020)

Mir hat Dark Fate gut gefallen. Ich fand die Idee, dass sich eine Menschen-vernichtende KI trotz aller Mühen (aus Teil 2) nicht verhindern lässt, und daher auch immer wieder Terminatoren aus der Zukunft auftauchen werden durchaus logisch. Das man alles nach Teil 2 für Non-Canon erklärt hat, stört mich nicht im geringsten (würde man das doch bloss auch mit Star Wars machen *seufz* ), im Gegenteil: Ich konnte schon mit Teil 3 nichts anfangen, daher habe ich mir die restlichen Filme gar nicht mehr angetan. Auch der Frauen-lastige Cast hat mir gut gefallen. Weitere Filme hätte ich mir durchaus angesehen, werde aber auch nicht traurig sein, wenn es keine mehr gibt.


----------



## Batze (2. Februar 2020)

Also Dark Fate fand ich auch gut, noch besser wäre er aber ohne Sarah C. gewesen. Also die war wohl vollkommen die Fehlbesetzung. Aber Arnie hat es mal wieder rausgerissen.


----------



## hunterseyes (2. Februar 2020)

Generell hat das Kino eine schwere Zeit, wenn man die Streamingdienste mal anschaut, selbst DvD/Blurays haben es schwer, wenn diese zeitgleich mit den Diensten rauskommen.

An sich sitze ich auch lieber mit engen Freunden zu Hause vor dem uhd Fernseher mit der hochwertigen Soundanlage, Knabberkram  und in entspannter Atmosphäre, als mit nervigen Mitkinobesuchern auf engen Kinositzen und lauter Störgeräusche...


----------



## Batze (2. Februar 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> An sich sitze ich auch lieber mit engen Freunden zu Hause vor dem uhd Fernseher mit der hochwertigen Soundanlage, Knabberkram  und in entspannter Atmosphäre, als mit nervigen Mitkinobesuchern auf engen Kinositzen und lauter Störgeräusche...


Kino war mal Super, wo es eine Zeit war wo nicht nach ein paar Wochen wegen Geld Geilheit der Film gleich auf MediaMarkt&Co/Stream, zu kaufen gab.
Ich liebe ja Kino, aber bin da so wie du, wenn der Film den einen interessiert fast zeitgleich man schauen kann auf Mega TV zu Hause, was soll ich da noch ins Kino gehen?
Es gibt Filme in den 70/80/90/00 wo ich jeden Film zig mal im Kino gesehen habe. Die Zeiten sind aber lange vorbei, und bei den Preisen sowieso. Ich gehe noch 2-3 mal im Jahr ins Kino, wenn überhaupt, und das nur vergünstigt und etwas später wenn es nicht so voll ist.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2020)

*Terminator: Dark Fate - Linda Hamilton schließt mit Sarah Connor ab*



Batze schrieb:


> Also Dark Fate fand ich auch gut, noch besser wäre er aber ohne Sarah C. gewesen. Also die war wohl vollkommen die Fehlbesetzung. Aber Arnie hat es mal wieder rausgerissen.



Naja Linda Hamilton ist über 60. Was aber meines Erachtens sehr viel schwerer wiegt als das zwischenzeitliche Alter (Arnie ist ja sogar Ü70): Sie ist aus dem Terminator-Franchise und den Filmen erheblich länger raus gewesen als es Arnie jemals gewesen war (letzter Auftritt von Linda Hamilton war afaik in T2 gewesen und das war irgendwann mal so ca. 1991). In T3 war sie ja quasi schon für tot erklärt worden (Krebs) und somit auch seit T3 nicht mehr mit von der Partie.

Und Sarah Connor Chronicles spielte nicht mit Linda Hamilton sondern mit Lena Headley (später bekannt durch GoT). T1 ist schlappe 28 Jahre vor Dark Fate rausgekommen. Das ist wohl das größte Manko gewesen.

Aber zu Dark Fate kann ich noch nichts konkretes sagen. Warte auf die Bluray.


----------



## LOX-TT (2. Februar 2020)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Der war schon im Kino? Ist ja wirklich komplett an mir vorbeigegangen



Dito.


----------



## arrgh (2. Februar 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Besser so. Genesys und Dark Fate waren nicht so meins. Salvation fand ich hingegen echt stark!



Ich fand Salvation ehrlich gesagt auch gut. Christian Bale hat da einen echt guten Job hinbekommen und das "Terminator-Feeling" wurde auch schön eingefangen. Warum der Film so viel Hate abbekam, hab ich nie so wirklich nachvollziehen können...


----------



## AlBundyFan (3. Februar 2020)

ich fand des film nicht schlecht. und ich finde es ziemlich dämlich, wie viele leute schon vor dem film darüber gesprochen haben, nur weil frauen in den hauptrollen zu sehen waren.

das hat, zumindest für mich, keinerlei aussagekraft ob ein film gut oder schlecht ist - und schon garnicht vor release eines films so wie bei vielen vorher schon.
ich halte es sogar für ausgesprochen dumm einen film schon vorab niederzumachen nur weil frauen mitspielen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2020)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> ich fand des film nicht schlecht. und ich finde es ziemlich dämlich, wie viele leute schon vor dem film darüber gesprochen haben, nur weil frauen in den hauptrollen zu sehen waren.
> 
> das hat, zumindest für mich, keinerlei aussagekraft ob ein film gut oder schlecht ist - und schon garnicht vor release eines films so wie bei vielen vorher schon.
> ich halte es sogar für ausgesprochen dumm einen film schon vorab niederzumachen nur weil frauen mitspielen.



So pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen. Und Dark Fate kann ich noch nicht bewerten. Mich stören auch Frauenrollen per se überhaupt nicht, wenn es paßt. Nicht mal in SW, obwohl es dort auch schon leicht tendenziell ist.

Es wird aber dann richtig nervig wenn ursprüngliche Männerrollen in einem Remake von diversen Kultstreifen auf einmal mit Frauen besetzt werden (Ghostbusters). Das nervt enorm. Weil das nichts mehr mit Gleichberechtigung zu tun hat sondern schon SJW ist.

Das wäre das gleiche als wäre in Die Hard auf einmal eine Frau in der Hauptrolle als Sandra McLane. Oder bei Rambo eine Geraldin Rambine. Oder in einem neuen Miami Vice oder bei einem A-Team Reloaded wären die Hauptrollen auf einmal von Frauen besetzt. Oder ein Magnum wäre auf einmal eine weibliche Figur. Nee. Es gibt hier imho auch irgendwo Grenzen.

Bei Dark Fate sehe ich hingegen bislang keine Probleme diesbezüglich.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2020)

Gerade die von dir genannten Filme bzw. Serien könnten meiner Meinung nach sehr gut von Frauen dargestellt werden, warum auch nicht?! Ich persönlich würde da kein Problem drin sehen wenn die Serie / Film gut gemacht ist. Ich bin z.B. an dem "Reboot" von Ghostbusters auch objektiv herangegangen und dachte mir: warum können Frauen nicht auch Geister jagen?!

Der Film war absoluter Schrott, was aber nicht an den Frauen, sondern an den Darstellerinnen gelegen hat. D.h. hier hätten mit einem ordentlichen Drehbuch und vor allem bessere Auswahl der Darstellerinnen die Frauen als Hauptfiguren durchaus passen können.

Dark Fate ist nicht schlecht, auch der weibliche Cyborg hat mir gut gefallen ... allerdings war das irgendwie nur eine Mischung aus T1 & T2, jedenfalls was den bösen Terminator betrifft ... ich möcht hier nicht spoilern. Ansonsten hab ich aber nicht verstanden warum Arnie nun doch gealtert ist?! Hat er das irgendwie erwähnt? Wurde das erwähnt? Ich habs in der OV im Schnelldurchlauf geschaut.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2020)

*Terminator: Dark Fate - Linda Hamilton schließt mit Sarah Connor ab*

Ich habe zu den Serien eine gewisse Identifikation und die Serien haben einen Kultstatus inne. Da würde für mich die Immersion zerstört wenn die Rollen auf einmal weiblich besetzt wären.

Das wäre das gleiche wenn z.B. Xena auf einmal von einem Mann gespielt würde. Das gleiche bei Relic Hunter.

Es muß nicht jede Rolle auf einmal weiblich besetzt werden die vorher von Männern gespielt wurde.

Diesen Drang kann man auch übertreiben. Ebenso wie das SJW-Gehate der Gegenseite. Wie immer gibt es in den meisten Fällen einen Mittelweg. 

Frauen nicht hinten anstellen aber auf der anderen Seite auch nicht zwanghaft in jede Rolle oder IP hineinpressen.

Beim neuen Magnum z.B. ist Higgins (dieses mal weiblich, deutlich jünger und mit Spezialausbildung) im Vergleich zum Original (britisch eher distanzierte Darstellung durch einen Texaner!!! mit Hang zur Vergangenheit und seinen damaligen Erfolgen; brillant) arg gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> [...]


... wie gesagt, all die Kritikpunkte von dir lassen eher auf eine schlechte Charakterdarstellung bzw. Erschaffung schließen und nicht unbedingt das diese Rolle oder Rollen nunmehr von einer Frau dargestellt werden.

Fairerweise muss ich aber auch sagen, dass es aktuell eine Serie gibt, wo mir die Darstellung bestimmter Gruppen nicht so zusagt: Batwoman. Nicht das Batwoman lesbisch ist, kein Ding ... haben sie gut integriert und die Darstellerin liefert eine sehr gute Performance ab. Jedenfalls für mich.

Aber in einer Folge war der Bösewicht eine, festhalten, lesbische Schülerin. Diese hat Stress mit Mami und Papi eben weil sie lesbisch ist und überhaupt ... buuhuuuuu, da wird mal ein Auge zugedrückt, jedenfalls gab es keine Konsequenzen. Wie bescheuert ist das denn?! Da nervt mich dieses Thema dann doch maximalst an, obwohl es ein Grundpfeiler der Serie ist und hier wiederum gut passt. Aber irgendwann ist es auch zuviel, vor allem wenn es so umgesetzt wird.


----------



## AlBundyFan (5. Februar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Beim neuen Magnum z.B. ist Higgins (dieses mal weiblich, deutlich jünger und mit Spezialausbildung) im Vergleich zum Original (britisch eher distanzierte Darstellung durch einen Texaner!!! mit Hang zur Vergangenheit und seinen damaligen Erfolgen; brillant) arg gewöhnungsbedürftig.



es gibt echt eine neue magnum-serie? die ist an mir bisher spurlos vorübergegangen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2020)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> es gibt echt eine neue magnum-serie? die ist an mir bisher spurlos vorübergegangen.


Lief zuletzt auf Vox, lässt aber einen Typen wie Tom Selleck und seinen Kultschnäuzer vermissen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2020)

https://youtu.be/zzaH36Y-crw


----------



## Enisra (5. Februar 2020)

der Genderflipp bei Figuren bei einer neuen Version ist nichmal was seltenes und kann durchaus sehr gut funktionieren, Siehe Battle Star Galaktica
Das Problem bei Magnum ist wohl eher das keiner der Leute entweder Magnum gesehen noch verstanden hat, zumal das nicht das einzige Problem an dem Set Up ist


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2020)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> es gibt echt eine neue magnum-serie? die ist an mir bisher spurlos vorübergegangen.



Verpaßt hast Du nichts. Wenn Du den originalen Magnum magst kannst Du über das Remake nur den Kopf schütteln. Wer es nicht anders kennt... Naja.

Jedenfalls hat der Magnum 2018 bis auf Namen und Figuren (die aber z.B. wie Higgins teils bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verändert wurden) mit dem Original nichts gemein. Selbst ein Magnum oder auch TC und Rick sind in der neuen Serie teils anders umgesetzt als im Original und versprühen nicht mehr ansatzweise den Charme wie beim Original.

Genauso geht es mir persönlich mit dem Miami Vice Film von 2006 und dem A-Team Film von 2010. Die zehren vom Kult des Originals, kommen aber nicht ansatzweise an dieses heran.

Das würde mir aber bei einem Beverly Hills Cop ohne Eddie Murphy und ein Bad Boys ohne Will Smith und Martin Lawrence mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ebenso ergehen. Oder bei Rambo, Stirb Langsam usw. Dazu sind die ikonischen Figuren für mich viel zu stark mit den entsprechenden Schauspielern verbunden.


----------

